# what kind of bug is this?



## bugs (Aug 21, 2011)

I tried to add an attachement to show pics of the but, but I don't see them. Any help?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/how-attach-photo-post-20532/

DM


----------



## bugs (Aug 21, 2011)

images uploaded


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Box Elder bugs. And they're mating, not giving piggyback rides. 

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Giving piggy back rides----we sent the dog to live on a farm----things a parent might tell a 6 year old:laughing:


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Aren’t these what they call “love bugs” in Florida? Don’t think they are boxelders, but there is a resemblance. Don’t look like our northeastern boxelder, at least. Where are you located?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh my goodness that is a red back vampire beetle, on bite from that nasty beast and you will be rendered ageless for eternity......:wink:, or it could be a box elder, piggy back style is a box juvenile....:laughing:

Mark


----------

